# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Reef Cubo 800L - Actualizado Janeiro 2007

## Marco Madeira

Oi pessoal...
Fotos da mudança do aquário velho para o novo aquário.
Espero que gostem! 




























































































 :SbOk3:  

Desde já agradeço ao meus grandes amigos Hugo e Domingos pela ajuda na mudança do aquário. Muito obrigado ainda ao Luis, Ricardo Rodriges e ao Zé pela ajuda no grande esforço para colocar o aquário e a estrutura dentro de casa. Um obrigado mais ao Ricardo Rodrigues pela excelente e dedicada ajuda na montagem de todo o pvc dos furos e do loop interno. Obrigada ao Joao Ribeiro pelas excelentes fotos...  :SbOk3:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Marco,

Até que enfim que temos esse aquário aqu ino RF !!! Vamos acompanha-lo com todo o interesse e atenção. Estou certo que vai ficar uma referência ao nível dos que foram os teus anteriores.

Grande abraço

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Só posso dizer   :tutasla:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  


Nuno

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ehehe, O Marco "está lá" há uns 10 aninhos ou mais...

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

:SbSourire2:   São "coisas" assim que para maçaricos como eu  :Coradoeolhos:   mesmo não tendo experiencia nenhuma motivam a continuar, e tentar aperfeiçoar os pseudo aquários que temos em casa. :SbClown:  

Nuno

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Que peixe é o da foto 6, 7 e 8? Não é grande demais para o aqua?  :yb624:  

- Muitos parabens está a ficar fantástico...  :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

marco 

umas das pessoas que mais admiro :yb677:   desde o tempo que para mim agua salgada era apenas uma miragem :SbSourire19:  
espero bem que este aquario seja um sucesso como todos os outros que tenho seguido :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

uma pessoa com os teus conhecimentos faz muita falta por cá,espero que seja para continuar :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Marco,

Já agora, põe aí uma fotografia do teu aquário anterior, para que, quem não o conheceu, se possa babar um bocadinho e ver que se pode fazer com um aquário de 240 litros.

E também para todos anteciparmos o que será este aquário daqui a uns 2 anos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> põe aí uma fotografia do teu aquário anterior, para que, quem não o conheceu, se possa babar um bocadinho e ver que se pode fazer com um aquário de 240 litros.


Tomei a liberdade...



Relembro que este aqua do Marco não tinha sump!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Marco,

esse aqua junto á janela foi prepositado ?
Alguma experiência em projecto ?
Tenho lido acerca de correntes de ideias de luz natural e talvez possas colocar em practica.

Informa a malta.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola...
Ja agora fica aqui uma foto do meu mini reef que tive antes do de 240 litros...



Depois o de 240 litros... 



e agora o actual...

Esperemos que fique tao ou mais bonito que os outros... he he. Pelo menos a nivel de landscape penso que consegui o que queria, embora ainda va levar umas melhorias...

Paulo... por acaso tenho vindo a experimentar luz solar natural, ate porque de momento tenho ainda pouca luz. Apenas 2 calhas de T5 mas como tem estado tudo bem nao me tenho preocupado. O aquario esta a levar com luz solar directa cerca de 8 horas semanais. Quando o coloquei na sala encostado a uma das janelas foi apenas porque nao cabia em mais lado nenhum... he he he. Quem ja o viu sabe o que quero dizer. Por outro lado por sugestao de um amigo, até nao esta mal, pois de Verao da para beber umas bejecas na varanda e apreciar o aquario.
Quanto a luz solar ate agora nao notei nada a nivel de crescimento mas quando o sol bate no aquario realmente e espetacular. Nessa altura apercebemo-nos que a luz que tentamos imitar e tremenda !!
Tinha verificado este efeito num dos aquarios do Ricardo Rodrigues e ja nessa altura fiquei muito impressionado com as cores e tonalidades diferentes que os corais tinham quando expostos a luz solar. Comentamos isso na altura e decidi experimentar agora. E realmente bonito mas ainda nao notei crescimentos superiores aos a que estou abituado...
Obrigado a todos pelos comentarios simpaticos.  :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marco

Bem vindo a REEFFORUM

Bonito aquario  :JmdEffraye:  e layout.

Que tal dizeres ao pessoal o setup do teu sistema, na nossa área de setups?

Vejo que utilizaste maioritáriamente rocha morta. Foi keramic?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Juca...
Ja me tinhas dado as boas vindas....  :SbOk:   lol
Nao foi keramic... foi rocha morta, ou melhor, rocha viva mas morta.
Existe a venda nas melhores lojas em Portugal, em lajes, calhaus e em tubos redondos. Usei dos 3 tipos, mas as em laje definitivamente ficam espetaculares depois de ganharem cor...

Setup:
- Aquário 125 * 100 * 65 - 812 lts 
- Sump 100 * 45 * 45 - 202 lts 
- 70 kilos de rocha morta e 40 de rocha viva do aquário antigo. 
- Tem 5cm de substracto mas vou colocar dsb de 8cm a 12cm. 
- Escumador Deltec 851. 
- Reactor de kalk Deltec KM500. 
- Iluminacao:2 calhas T5 de 2*54W - Imcompleto ainda...
- Circulacao: 1 loops internos com 1 bombas de 3800 l/H + Retorno de 3700 l/h + 1 Tunze Turbelle  4000 l/h + 4 maxijets 1200 - Imcompleto ainda...
- Repositor de agua doce de 50 litros com sensor de nível da Deltec. 

...e é tudo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo Marco  :HaEbouriffe:  


Esqueci-me que já te tinha dado as boas vindas  :yb665:  

Deve ter sido em 01/11/2004, tinha-me esquecido  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Marco

Como sempre um belo aquário que possuis, de outra coisa não seria de esperar.
A ultima foto foi tirada quando?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Amigo Marco,
Até que enfim mostras-te por aqui ,adorei o teu cubo ficou mesmo muito fixe ,parabéns. :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Vai mostrando mais fotos dessa maravilha para nos ficar-mos ruidos de inveja.
E entretanto vais dando umas dicas aqui ao pessoal mais novo nestas andanças ,como eu que não pesco nada nisto. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Marco os meus parabens pelo teu maravilhoso aquario,alem disso eu adoro cubos.....acho que ficam sempre bem,e já agora vai pondo sempre fotos pois isso esta sempre em constante mudança....Parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva, Marco

O Aqua está um espetaculo.

Aquele peixe preto e laranja, qual é a marca dele, e o modelo  :yb665:  

Obrigado

Parabens

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Heitor,




> Aquele peixe preto e laranja, qual é a marca dele, e o modelo


O nome ciêntifico do peixe é _Acanthurus achilles_

----------


## João M Monteiro

Marca _Acanthurus_, modelo _achilles_

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Deixa-te lá de tretas e coloca aí masé mais fotos disso!

Ficou um show, realmente. (nada de estranhar!)


Faz lá crescer esses corais que "brevemente" arranjarei sítio para as mudas  :yb665:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Marco

Tens 2 bombas de retorno ? Com Que volumes de água? COmo tens o esquema de circulação que provem dessas 2 bombas ? E qual potencia da bomba do escumador?


O Aquario está a ficar mto bom 

Parabens

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Gil...
Neste momento tenho duas bombas. Uma no retorno e outra para o loop interno. As duas estao na sump mas de futuro quero manter as duas para o retorno dentro da sump e usar uma terceira bomba apenas para o loop e fora da sump. O escumador é alimentado pela descida da coluna seca poupando assim electricidade e calor. De momento uma é de 3800L/H e a outra é de 3200 l/h.  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ah eu adoro cubos !!! :tutasla:  
Excelente trabalho Marco gosto muito do "aquascape"   :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas Marco...

Podias indicar se o teu setup no que refere à iluminação já levou um upgrade???
Que tipo de iluminação estás a utilizar???

Abraço,
Hugo Santos
 :Olá:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Hugo...
Neste momento tenho 10 lampadas de 54w em T5... acho que fico por aqui. Esta porreiro...
As ultimas fotos que estao aqui o aqua so tinha 4 lampadas T5. Agora esta bem melhor. A ver se tiro umas fotos ou a ver se o fotografo official do cubo da ca um salto... :Vitoria:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aqui ficam umas fotos tiradas hoje de tarde após uma visita que fiz ao Marco.

As 3 vistas do aquário.






e mais algumas para já!






Parabéns Marco,
o aquário está a ficar cada vez melhor(depois meto mais fotos)e obrigado pela tarde bem passada e pelo licor Himalaia. :SbOk:  

Abraço,
João

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Eu hoje tive o prazer de ver este lindo aquario na companhia do João Ribeiro ,João Cotter e o Hugo o campeão amigo do Marco.
Passamos uma tarde em beleza até parecia que era solteiro outra vez. :SbSourire2:  
Mais fotos que o amigo João tire a este aquario nunca mostra a realidade de o ver ao perto ,porque é mesmo outra coisa.

Já muita gente me tem chamado maluco ,mas nunca viram o Marco a dar comida aos peixes e com tanta comida que ele lhes dá tem o aquario sem problemas ,dá que pensar. Não será que estamos a dar pouca comida aos peixes ao causo de eles virarem se para os corais :Admirado:  

Parabéns Marco por esse belo cubo é mesmo lindo. :Palmas:   :Olá:  

E obrigado pelo bela tarde 
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos da sessão de ontem.























Abraço,
João

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bem, Marco !

Isso já está muito para lá de "composto"... Mais 6 meses e já não te lembras do antigo.

p.s.: Também me parece uma Micromussa

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi Joao... estas a falar da foto entre a turbinaria e os GSP com os palhacos..??
Nesse caso nao é... é mesmo Acan. A minha duvida e com outro coral que por acaso o Joao nao colocou aqui. E o coral que na foto geral esta a direita da Euphylia meio laranja... De qualquer maneira penso que é. A ver se o Joao coloca aqui a foto em pormenor pois é muito bonita em tons de laranja e verde.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Estava a falar desse, mas sou capaz de me ter enganado. O outro está muito longe para se poder distinguir. Fica para a análise ao vivo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

:Olá:  

Como não podia deixar de ser, as fotos do João revelam um pouco mais do aquário e como ele deve ser muito mais belo ao vivo.
Continua sempre no bom caminho, Parabéns Marco.

É pena ser dificil de encontrar acan cá em portugal... e mesmo lá fora está visto que é quase igual.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Impresionate a quantidade de coralina que o teu aqua tem so com 2 meses esta muito bom Marco parabens.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Oi Marco... antes de mais um abraço (ja nao nos vemos faz tempo) e os mais sinceros parabens pela tua "obra"!

Responde-me so a uma questao: nalgumas fotos nota-se que num dos cantos o vidro do fundo esta a "descoberto".
Isso deve-se a algum fluxo direccionado ou a algum peixe que gosta de se "coçar" por aquelas bandas...

Abraços

PS: Nao consigo colocar acentos em nada... ficam aqui as minhas desculpas.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva Marco,

O teu Chelmon já come Aiptasias? Se ainda não podes utilizar aquela técnica em que primeiro alimentas a Aiptasia com a comida preferida dele, geralmente  passado algum tempo começa a devorá-las. Lembras-te quais foram as primeiras comidas que lhe deste e passado quanto tempo começou a comer?

Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas...
Ricardo Lacerda (Ola como estas, abraco)
aquilo é devido a uma Tunze turbell de 4.000l/h. Quando colocar o loop a funcionar com uma bomba decente as outras bombas sairam todas do aquario. Nao quero bombas no aquario...

Ricardo Rodrigues... boas maluko...
Ja nao tenho aiptasias... ou quase nenhumas  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   dei eu cabo delas... o chelmon nem quer saber delas. :yb668:  .. so quer e comida congelada de qualquer tipo  :SbSourire2:  . Comecou a comer apos 4 meses de aquario... mysys e larva de mosquita branca (a larva de mosquita branca foi uma dica do Joao Ribeiro).
Entretanto. a comer apenas o que o aqua dava duplicou de tamanho... entretanto comecou a comer, e ja cresceu mais 1/3 do que era. Esta porreiro, mas com estes peixes nunca se sabe. Sou estarei contente se ele pelo menos fizer uns 3 a 4 anos de aquario...  :SbOk:

----------


## João Cotter

Parabéns Marco!
Esse aquário tá mesmo no bom caminho!
Esses peixes estão uns verdadeiros matulões, então o achilles só ao vivo é que se percebe a verdadeira imponência do bicho!
Abraço

----------


## João Soares

Ora viva Sr. Marco isso está a ficar bastante bom. Tenho que te ir fazer uma visita. Quando for a Lisboa ficas a saber que te vou ligar.
Um grande abraço

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Ola Marco,

Muito parabéns, o aquario está um espetaculo.


Um Abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------


## Rui Damião

palavras para que
simplesmente expetacular

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Marco
O aqua está muito bom. Gosto imenso do layout, parabens!  :SbOk3:  

Poderias-me dizer que coral é este?
*João*, será que tens outra foto deste coral para o ver melhor, parece ser espectacular :Smile:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Este coral lindo que estas a ver na foto é uma Montipora Australiensis.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luiz Claudio

Muito Show  lindo mesmo gostaria de saber as medidas pretendo fazer um bem semelhante  
Um abraço :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá, 
As medidas estão cá no tópico, é 125x100x65 (cm)...




> Setup:
> - Aquário 125 * 100 * 65 - 812 lts 
> - Sump 100 * 45 * 45 - 202 lts 
> - 70 kilos de rocha morta e 40 de rocha viva do aquário antigo. 
> - Tem 5cm de substracto mas vou colocar dsb de 8cm a 12cm. 
> - Escumador Deltec 851. 
> - Reactor de kalk Deltec KM500. 
> - Iluminacao:2 calhas T5 de 2*54W - Imcompleto ainda...
> - Circulacao: 1 loops internos com 1 bombas de 3800 l/H + Retorno de 3700 l/h + 1 Tunze Turbelle  4000 l/h + 4 maxijets 1200 - Imcompleto ainda...
> - Repositor de agua doce de 50 litros com sensor de nível da Deltec.

----------


## Bruno Silva

Marco os meus parabens pelo teu maravilhoso aquario.
Gostava de poder fazer um assim mas nao tenho dinheiro.
Se me podesem dizer a onde comprar barato Agradecia imenso.
 O entao mandar algo que já nao vos fize se falta para um principiante como eu 
pois adoro aquarofilia obrigado a todos. :yb663: 
Se quiserem dar uma pequena ajuda mandem para esta morada.
Bairro 25 de abril travessa do moinho nª2 
Linda a venha 2795. lisboa

Prometo mandar fotos da construcao quando comecar.
 Mais uma vez OBRIGADO

----------


## Rui Pereira

Oi,
Tens esse aqua num andar?

----------


## Rui Pereira

A pergunta pareçe idiota né?...
È que tenho a duvida se o meu upgrade que deverá ter 1000KG ficará em segurança num 1º andar num canto da divisão...O teu aqua é de 800litros, deve andar por esse peso. 
Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Aquário espetacular  :tutasla:  ....corais, peixes e layout bem bonito

cumps

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Rui. Sim... está num 1 andar encostado á parede da viga mestra e enconstado a um canto...  :SbOk:

----------


## Washington

Valeu pelo passo a passo, com certeza deu muito trabalho, mas fostes recompesado. Ficou muito bonito :Vitoria:

----------


## Pedro S. M.

Parabéns pelo aqua!

Uma questão da tua foto com o primeiro reef que montás-te?

Quantos litros tinha? 

Usas-te skimmer? 
Quantos peixes palhaço tinhas?
Deram-se bem tantos nesse aquário?

Quais os custos iniciais a montar tudo nese aquário? Assim por alto?

Estava a pensar em fazer algo semelhante

Abraço
Pedro S. M.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola Pedro... o primeiro aqua tinha 60 litros. Tinha um escumador Berlin Airlift 60 e 2 bombas de movimentacao de 600 l/h. Ja nao me lembro quanto e que custou mas para o manteres nem escumador colocaria agora... Colocaria 2 bombas, areao e rocha viva com trocas de 10% semanais..
O aquario no ja no fim antes de passar para o de 250lts tinha 6 peixes. 4 palhacos, 1 donzela e 1 hepatus. Mas de inicio apenas tinha 3 palhacos... todos os outros entraram na medida de 1 peixe por cada 6 meses sensivelmente porque o aqua era pequeno. Os palhacos ainda os tenho todos excepto 1 que saltou. Era o mais velho e faria em Novembro 8 anos... para quem se lembra era o Che Guevara. 
Boa sorte!  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> excepto 1 que saltou. Era o mais velho e faria em Novembro 8 anos... para quem se lembra era o Che Guevara.


A sério? O Che Guevara morreu?

Que treta... :yb620:  
Era o maior Ocellaris que alguma vez vi. Era quase do tamanho do Hepatus :EEK!:  

À sua memória... :yb677:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pois foi Hugo....  :Icon Cry:  
Tenho la o Che guardado dentro dum frasco todo seco coitado. O que mais me irrita é perder um peixe devido a saltar do aqua. Chegar a casa e encontrar o peixe todo sequinho no chao... ate irrita. 
De qualquer maneira, o antigo macho do Che ja tomou a sua posicao e agora que passou a femea esta tao ma e tao grande como era o Che.  :EEK!:  
Quando passas ca??  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

É pena realmente porque era um exemplar de ocellaris extraordinário.

Realmente perder um peixe por saltar é uma coisa que irrita bastante. Perdi um Decora assim (depois de o apanhar por outras 2 vezes no chão ainda vivo) e até me passei.

Passo aí nos próximos dias, não pode falhar desta vez, eu já te ligo!!! :Olá:

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Marco,

em 25-05-2006, escrevi
"esse aqua junto á janela foi prepositado ?
Alguma experiência em projecto ?
Tenho lido acerca de correntes de ideias de luz natural e talvez possas colocar em practica.
Informa a malta."

Hoje, quase 4 meses depois já consegues tirar alguma conclusão ?
Algas ?  Crescimento de corais ? Agua ? etc etc

Pergunto-te porque estou a preparar a montagem do meu "menino" de 540 lts e tenho hipotese de deixar metade com luz natural e a tua pratica pode ajudar a antecipar eventuais problemas.

Quanto ao teu cubo, está fabuloso e o fotografo dá grande ajuda a mostrar aquilo que por vezes só no local.  :Pracima:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola Paulo...
Nao tive problemas de qualquer especie, antes pelo contrario. Se puderes optar por ter luz solar opta por isso, porque sem duvida é muito bom. Atencao que o facto de apanhar luz solar nao significa algas. Se elas aparecerem é por causa de um conjunto de varios factores combinados e nao apenas pela luz solar.
Nota-se diferenca nos corais em cores e ate em crescimento... tenho uma acanthastrea que do lado que leva com o sol esta mais significativamente mais vermelha do que o resto da colonia.  :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola pessoal...
Fica aqui uma actualização...não são fotos como a do mestre João  :yb677:   mas fica aqui umas fotos para vos manter actualizados. Destaco uma foto do Aquilles em que ele ja estava farto de ser fotografado e disse que era melhor eu me despachar porque ele tinha mais que fazer... 
João, acho que ele tinha de ir para os Himalaias !!  :SbOk: 















































Espero que tenham gostado!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Marco.:  :Olá:  

O teu aquário esta cada vez melhor. Sem dúvida um bom reef. E esse Aquilles..... Um magnifico exemplar. Parabéns!! :Palmas:  
Qualquer dia tenho que ir ai fazer uma visita.

Cumprimentos
José Alves

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom, muito bom!

Faxavôr é de tapar essa sump! :Coradoeolhos:  

E temos de fazer uma calha à maneira para esse aquário. O aquário está lindíssimo mas isso é uma sala, não uma arrecadação. E um sala que merece um cojunto bem melhor.  :SbSourire2:   :Whistle:  

Não é difícil fazer uma calha janota para isso. :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Tá um espetaculo.

Esse achiles tambem está o máximo.

Parabens.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

O aquário está lindo!

Para começar gosto imenso de cubos e a disposição das rochas, corais e peixes formam um belo conjunto.

Parabens!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Marco... :Palmas:  muito interessante e excelente layout...o que já é habitual nos teus aquários,
parabéns :SbOk2:  



    Cumprimentos,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Marco







Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho. :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 
O aquário é tanto bonito pela forma, como pela disposição, pela montagem, pelos animais magnificos. :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 
Desses peixes, corais, a maior parte veio do teu sistema anterior?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Big Grin: :
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

sem duvida um aquario do melhor :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

mas a desleixar o layout exterior :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

o que faz isso é a preguiça :yb665:   :yb665:  

anda lá arranja um tempito para cobrir isso,como esse aquario realmente merece :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Sandra Araujo

olá Marco..
Gostei do teu aquario...não tenho muita experiência, mas pelos aquarios que vi, o teu pareceu-me bonito, com bastante cor...confesso que adorei o teu peixe escuro com uma mancha laranja..já agora como se chama o bonitão!!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola...
Sandra, o peixe chama-se Acanthurus Aquilles.
Carlos e Hugo.. não  é desleixo... é tempo...  :SbOk5: .
Pedro... todos os peixes vieram dos sistemas anteriores excepto 2 Ocellaris muito pequenos que ja os coloquei neste novo aqua.
Os corais a maior parte tambem veio mas já tenho 2 Acans novas uma gorgonia e uns plugs de zooanthus e sps... 
Obrigado a todos pelas criticas, mas ainda nao esta como quero. Estou a aguardar por este aquario daqui a ano, ano e meio. Nessa altura espero que esteja bom!... :SbSourire2:  De qualquer maneira, nunca estamos contentes com o aqua actual nao é...

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Estou a aguardar por este aquario daqui a ano, ano e meio. Nessa altura espero que esteja bom!...


Viva Marco,
Que dizer?!? Se agora está muito bonito :Pracima:  , por essa altura estará... :yb677:  .
Parabéns!
Cumps, 
Rui bessa

----------


## Miguel Reis

Esse achilles é completamente anormal, orrivel, eu diria mesmo que está a estragar a paisagem nesse belo aqua Não o queres vender?!!!lolololol 

Abraço e parabéns

----------


## David Lemos

Boas Marco! Meus parabens :tutasla:  
Mas o que é que se passa com o Sarco? Esta ficar muito pesado, tem muita corrente, tinhas acabado de ligar as luzes....? e que na foto parece estar tombado... :Admirado:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Marco,
Mais uma vez parabéns. Como é que conseguiste intruduzir 3 cirurgiões no mesmo aquario?Que tecnica usaste?

----------


## João Castelo

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  Não digam a ninguêm mas morro de inveja  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Tive o privilegio de ver pessoalmente este aquario e é uma coisa sem explicação.

Sou capaz de ficar tres horas a olhar para ele sem dizer uma palavra.

O tipo de rocha, a disposição das rochas, a distribuição dos corais, os peixes, tudo ao pormenor, tudo na perfeição.

É para mim uma fonte de inspiração.

 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

JC

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá Marco,
O aquário está um lindo! Continuas com a tal bicheza que tinhas no outro aquário? Temos que combinar uma visitinha.
Um abraço,
MS

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas Marco! Meus parabens 
> Mas o que é que se passa com o Sarco? Esta ficar muito pesado, tem muita corrente, tinhas acabado de ligar as luzes....? e que na foto parece estar tombado...


Nada disso. Levou um corte e já se sabe como são os sarcos... :Whistle:   :Olá:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi pessoal...
Sim David, foi como o Hugo disse. Cortei-o a uns tempos e ainda esta a recuperar. 
João... o YT e o Hepatus ja os tenho a uns tempos e entraram quase juntos. O Aquilles entrou depois mas para surpresa minha, e embora sendo mais pequeno, nenhun dos outros dois lhe fez nada o que contribuio para uma boa entrada no aqua. Desde dessa altura so de vez em quando é que anda tudo a pancada entre os 3 quando algum se lembra de comer fora da vez...  :SbSourire2:  .
Jorge... a bicheza ainda la anda. Ainda não está com a quantidade do outro aqua mas para lá caminha. Quando passas cá para espreitares isto?  :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Marco,
só uma duvida,quantos furos tem a coluna seca??
nas fotos não se consegue perceber muito bem,mas parecem 4,vejo duas mangueiras de retorno,vejo a saida principal e parece-me ver lá o tubo ladrão,será isso?? :EEK!:  
tenho tanbem um projecto de um cubo,um pouco mais pequeno que o teu e da tua montagem sempre dá pra tirar umas ideias. :Pracima:  
será que dá para ir ver esse aqua ao vivo um destes dias?? :EEK!:  
é que não há nada como ver as coisas ao vivo. :SbSourire2:  
grande abraço Marco e parabens pois tens ai um espetaculo elevado ao cubo. :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola Luis...
Tem 4 furos sim... 1 de descida, outro de subida e os outros dois são para a subida dos loops internos (ainda só esta um em funcionamento)...
Podes cá vir quando quiseres.... é só combinar. Manda MP quando te der jeito.  :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ola Luis...
> Tem 4 furos sim... 1 de descida, outro de subida e os outros dois são para a subida dos loops internos (ainda só esta um em funcionamento)...
> Podes cá vir quando quiseres.... é só combinar. Manda MP quando te der jeito.


Ok Marco,qq dia destes mando-te MP e combinamos. :Pracima:  
um abraço.

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Impressionante... perfeito.... PARABENS!!! :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Rui Chaves

Ola Marco !
Parabens estta Lindo!

São cubos como o teu que dão forças ao pessoal de continuar.
Montei o meu 1º Salgado faz 2 semanas e este tempo do ciclo dá "cabo" do pessoal, mas hà que esperar.............. talvez um dia o meu esteja parecido.
Abraço
Rui Chaves

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá pessoal...
Pequeno update. Troquei recentemente de iluminação para uns testes... 
Após 1 ano de T5 resolvi trocar a ilumicação após uma oferta inesperada de um foco de 400W de hqi.
Assim, passei de 10x54w T5 para 8x54w T5 + 1 HQI 400W 14K.
Notei diferenças de cor nos corais no mesmo minuto em que instalei a HQI fruto dos 14K (azul brutal) da lampada o que já era de prever.
Ao fim de 1 semana de uso as cores estáo bem mais intensas e houve 2 acroporas que mudaram compleamente de cor...
Irei manter esta iluminação pelo menos até começar a apertar o calor. Entretanto, assim que puder colocarei fotos!  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Grande Marco, 

Passando de 540w para 832w, era normal que houvesse alguma reacção. E das boas ! Tenho que ver isso

(p.s.-não resisto a dizer que a EDP também vai reagir. Assim  :Palmas:  )

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola marco
como sabes, o teu aqua e a inspiracao do meu :yb677:  
logo ja sabes o que penso dele.
abraco.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Marco que reflector estas a usar com HQI e a quanta altura ? Qual e a marca da lampada 14k ?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Roberto...
Reflector da Philips, lampada Blau de 14K a 25cm da água. Queria coloca-la mais baixo mas não dá, senão perco anglo de iluminação sobre o aqua.  :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

e umas fotos recentes :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> boas
> 
> e umas fotos recentes



é isso mesmo!! ja vinha a calhar

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Força marco mais fotos é que é preciso. :yb620:   :yb620:  
Já tapastes a parte da calha?

João Alves

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi pessoal...
Novas fotos do mestre João. Espero que gostem...



















































Geral do Aqua...

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Marco,
Está a ficar cada vez mais bonito :yb677:  ,os meus parabens pela maravilha que ai tens. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva Marco,

Os peixes estão enormes, até parece que o aquário encolheu! Qual é o peixe dominante?

Boas fotos João.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Sim... estão mesmo enormes  :Admirado: .  Ricardo repara nos peixes nas fotos gerais em relação por exemplo ao sarco!!...
O dominante de momento é o Aquilles mas o mais confusento e que gosta de andar sempre as turras é o Hepatus...  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aqua e as fotos estao belas ! Os peixes estao mesmo robustos  :Pracima:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá Marco,

Talvez eu seja dos poucos que ainda não teve o previlégio de ver pessoalmente essa tua maravilha "ao cubo"!
Temos que combinar.
Feliz ano de 2007.

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva Marco :Olá:  
Que peixes espectaculares :Palmas:  
O fotografo pode fazer "milagres", mas não acredito que ao vivo eles não sejam tão belos como nestas imagens :Pracima:  
Parabéns!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## João Castelo

Este aquilles parte-me a cabeça toda

Está lindo .

JC

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Tens toda a razão João. Mas na minha opinião não é só Aquilles, são todos. :yb677:  
Já vi o aquário ao vivo e fiquei espantado com os peixes, :Icon Cry:   estão espectculares e o aquário tambêm. :SbBravo:  

João Alves

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Marco  :Olá:  

Pelas fotos, o teu aquário está a ficar muito bom. Nota-se bem o desenvolvimento que teve desde a última vez que ai estive.
Parabéns  :SbOk:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Muito bom Marco. Muito bom. :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> Olá Roberto...
> Reflector da Philips, lampada Blau de 14K a 25cm da água. Queria coloca-la mais baixo mas não dá, senão perco anglo de iluminação sobre o aqua.


Marco, parabéns pelo aquário. 

Podes dizer qual é o modelo do reflector?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

realmente está cada dia melhor :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

esses peixes então nem se fala :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Carlos...
O modelo é Philips PII 400W. 

Aproveito para fazer um update... os meus palhaços começaram a desovar novamente.  :SbOk:

----------


## André Ramos

Tipo EXcelente mesmo sem palavras... dos melhores que já vi por estas paragens... um dia quero ter um parecido...lol essas fotos são demais...  :tutasla:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Olá:  
 :Pracima:  
um abraço...

----------


## Luis Rosa

Marco ainda bem! Agora vai ser semanal! :P Tal qual como os meus!  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: 


Cumps

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

São aqua como o teu que me fazem sonhar...

Muitos muitos parabéns. :tutasla:  

Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ontem fiz uma visita ao Marco. Tirei algumas fotos, mas hoje deixo-Vos apenas uma geral...



Como podem ver o aqua já tem a parte superior e inferior o que lhe dá um ar bem mais agradável! :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - amanhã à noite colocarei mais fotos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos...

Os 3 cirurgiões (infelizmente não tenho uma foto decente do achilles)











E alguns corais...







A millepora rosa - um coral com uma cor incrivel...





Frente



Lateral



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

OI MARCO
como sempre muito bonito,mas é impressao minha ou o aqua está mais vazio?
falta ai rocha/corais ?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ainda ontém o Zé Perpétua e o Tiago Garcia me perguntaram isso...

Perdi a euphylia que estava logo na frente... Após montar os loops com bombas mais fortes ela começou a ficar sempre fechada. Tentei muda-la de sitio e tive de a arrancar porque estava agarrada á rocha. Passados dois dias morreu.
Mudei o Sarcophyton grande que estava á frente lá para trás pois dava cabo da vista do landscape.. repara nele lá atrás. Bastou isso e parece que ficou mais vazio mas de resto está tudo igual... 
Os sps, nomeadamente as acroporas é que estão bem maiores... enfim, o aqua vai andando...  :yb665:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

ok mas acredita que essa eufilia fazia ai muita falta,tens que arranjar outra :yb665:   pareçe que ficou muito vazio ai a frente,mas continua belo como sempre :Coradoeolhos: 
marco acho que qualquer dia vou ai a tua casa para te ( roubar 1 ou 2) actinodiscos azuis :yb665:

----------


## Marcelo Shei

Eu tambem me lembro do primeiro aquario do Marco!

Melhorou ein!! :yb677:  

Abraços!!!

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas Marco, eu sou um novato nestas andanças quero montar agora um aquério de água salgada, fiquei muito curioso quando vi que falavam que tinhas um aqua espectacular sem sump, gostaria que se pudesses mostrasses fotos do mesmo e que se pudesses partilhasses umas dicas de como conseguir isso visto que tenho um que vou montar sem espaço para sump e claro sendo novato nestas andanças, desde já o meu obrigado.

E claro, estou babado a vêr estes lindos aquas que pessoas como tu montam, talvez um dia e se me iniciar bem nisto consiga.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Pedro...



Esta é das poucas fotos que me restam do antigo aquário.
Não tinha nada de especial. 
- Escumador Hang-On Deltec MCE600
- 4 Maxijets de 1200L/h
- 2 x HQI 150W 14K + 2 T5 Actinicas
- DSB 10cm
- Macroalgas
- Kalk na reposição
- 10% trocas semanais com água natural...

Claro está que se puderes fazer com sump é melhor, mas na falta desta dá para ter um bom aquário também. Antes de começares lê bastante e vai com calma e com muita paciencia que chegas lá. Boa sorte...  :SbOk3:

----------


## PedroMariani

Olá Marco,

Muito obrigado por estares disposto a ajudar um iniciado neste lindo hobby(mais que um hobby para muitos) .

Gostaria de te perguntar mais umas coisas se não fosse tar a chatear, eu tenho um aqua antigo que foi de água doce plantado, esse áqua tem 120 x 40largura e 50 de altura acho que é isto se a memória não me falha, ele tem filtro interno no lado direito que eu até tava a pensar em cortar, gostaria de saber se achas que dá para fazer uma coisa parecida com o teu aqua antigo( que é lindo ) com este áqua, o problema da sump é que o móvel do aqua é daqueles de compra que não tem portas em baixo nem espaço para albergar uma sump portanto para já tenho que me contentar com o que tenho e quando estiver mais evoluido nisto logo penso noutras aventuras mais radicais ehehee.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pois essa foto era do meu antigo que era precisamente igual ao teu... 120*40*50 - 240 litros com móvel preto, daqueles abertos sem porta.
O melhor a fazeres é abrir um tópico com o que pretendes, assim não precisamos de estar a discutir isto aqui e para alêm disso fica acessivel a outras pessoas que queiram começar agora ou que queiram fazer um Reef sem sump...  :Pracima:

----------


## PedroMariani

Ok , obrigado pela dica.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ora cá está um membro algarvio que eu gostava de apanhar pelos algarves!

Como está esse aquario amigo? a vida e tudo o resto?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bem pessoal...
Após 10 anitos de Reef resolvi fazer uma pausa. O tempo não dá para tudo e as prioridades também são outras. Espero que a pausa não seja muito prolongada porque este é realmente um hobby espetacular e uma paixão muitas vezes incompreensivel pelos demais!

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda e pelo espirito de camaradagem ao longo destes anos e desejo a todos muito sucesso para os vossos Reefs. Para quem parou ou vai parar desejo um rápido regresso ao hobby!! 

Um abraço,
Marco  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Lamento muito pois o teu reef estava um espectáculo  :Icon Cry:  

Nunca esquecerei a ajuda que me deste de início e certamente será um "Até já".

Tudo de bom para ti!!!!!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

xiiii está maluco o doido!!! :Icon Cry:  

Isso vai-te passar depressa, vais ver! Eu já não vejo a hora de ter aquário novamente.

Isto é como uma doença! :SbSmileyBisous:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bem pessoal...
> Após 10 anitos de Reef resolvi fazer uma pausa. O tempo não dá para tudo e as prioridades também são outras. Espero que a pausa não seja muito prolongada porque este é realmente um hobby espectacular e uma paixão muitas vezes incompreensível pelos demais!
> 
> Obrigado a todos pela ajuda e pelo espírito de camaradagem ao longo destes anos e desejo a todos muito sucesso para os vossos Reefs. Para quem parou ou vai parar desejo um rápido regresso ao hobby!! 
> 
> Um abraço,
> Marco


 :Olá: Viva Marco
Recentemente terminei a tradução do questionário de química que nos trouxeste e que tanto me ensinou, quis-te agradecer mas não te consegui encontrar cá pelo fórum na altura e ainda perguntei por ti mas também não te encontraram. Agora com este teu "até já", pelo menos gostaria de ficar a pensar assim, aproveito para te agradecer e desejar o melhor.
Deixo-te aqui o questionário de química traduzido como agradecimento e tributo Melhorar conhecimentos quimicos de Reef... 			 			( 1 2 3).

Vou ter saudades do teu Acanthurus achilles...quem me dera...



Usando a tua frase 




> Nao leves a vida muito a sério, nao vais sair dela vivo...!!


aprecia a vida e cada momento bom da mesma o melhor possível, porque a vida é como a areia que se escapa por entre os dedos da mão que a tenta segurar, um dia... Tudo de bom...e Marco...os corais que já cá estavam e somaram e seguiram nas outras extinções em massa, vão somar e seguir...vai correr tudo bem...eu sei que tu sabes...até já então. Carpe Diem.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

O Marco é o aquariófilo mais bem disposto que conheço, sempre pronto para um dedo de conversa sobre este mundo fantástico. Costumo dizer que há algumas pessoas que têm simplesmente um jeito natural para os corais e para os peixes e tu Marco és uma delas. Aproveita bem a tua pausa. No dia em que quiseres retomar o vício já sabes que podes contar comigo quer para acartar o aquário, montar os PVCs ou discutir sobre corais.

Um abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

O que me deixa mais triste e com pena são os meus peixes ! 
Pedro o Aquilles está um senhor peixe, está de facto fabuloso... fez recentemente 3 anos de aqua. O hepatus e o YT a chegar aos 6 anos e 3 dos palhacos a chegar aos 10 anos que sao os meus peixes mais velhitos ainda do meu antigo nano de 60 litros.   
Pedros, Ricardo e Hugo, obrigado. Certamente um dia voltarei a este magifico hobby.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O que me deixa mais triste e com pena são os meus peixes ! 
> Pedro o Aquilles está um senhor peixe, está de facto fabuloso... fez recentemente 3 anos de aqua. O hepatus e o YT a chegar aos 6 anos e 3 dos palhacos a chegar aos 10 anos que sao os meus peixes mais velhitos ainda do meu antigo nano de 60 litros.   
> Pedros, Ricardo e Hugo, obrigado. Certamente um dia voltarei a este magifico hobby.


 :Olá: Viva Marco
Pelas tuas palavras vejo que nem um "Só Peixes" (=Fish Only) podes ter ou pensas manter e assim o que vais fazer aos bichos...que tal escolheres sistemas de pessoas amigas cujos sistemas te mereçam confiança e essas pessoas albergam temporáriamente os teus bichos que depois recolhes quando regressares...time is of no concern (não importa por que tempo) :SbQuestion2:  Terão de ser sistemas bem estabilizados, consolidados e temos vários assim. Fica a sujestão. 
Eu compreendo isso até porque tenho vários peixes já com 3 e 4 anos que cresceram lá em casa e vêm comer à mão e inclusive tenho um aquário panorâmico de 350 litros, livre e equipamento para albergá-los caso necessitasse...
Então adeus até ao teu regresso :SbBienvenu1: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Marco, deixo-te apenas uma palavra de agradecimento pelo teu percurso e amor à aquariofilia. Foste, e seguramente voltarás a ser, uma das pessoas mais dedicadas e com melhores resultados, o que serviu de exemplo a muitos de nós. Não estarei a exagerar dizendo, por exemplo, que cá em Portugal, foste apenas tu, quem conseguiu manter um verdadeiro "nanoreef", com uma qualidade de um grande reef. Esse teu aquário conseguiu servir de inspiração aos que foram surgindo, pequenos e grandes. :SbOk:  
Espero que a pausa seja curta, até porque tenho aqui uns actinodiscus vermelhos para ti. :Whistle:  

Abraço,

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola marco :Olá:  
é com muita tristeza que recebo esta noticia. :Icon Cry:  
como sabes, foi devido ao teu aqua que me aventurei neste hobby. :CylPoissonSouriant:  
muito obrigado pela ajuda que me deste. :SbOk:  
se precisares de ajuda para este ou para o proximo aqua, avisa. :SbOk:  
abraco e curte. :SbOk2:  
 :tutasla:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Obrigado pela oferta Pedro.. mas todos os vivos e rocha irão para a mesma pessoa que certamente cuidará bem deles! Não os entregaria a ninguem que não confiasse e neste caso é á primeira pessoa que me ajudou e iniciou nos Reefs. 

Ingo... obrigado e como vai esse Reef?

Paulo... obrigado pelas tuas palavras simpáticas. Só tivemos opurtunidade de falar uma vez pessoalmente mas gostei bastante! Dá gosto falar com alguem como tu que revela uma enorme dedicação e conhecimento pelo hobby.  Esse teu Reef é uma referencia para mim!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Porque acredito que vais regressar, digo apenas: Até um dia destes  :Pracima:  

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Até já Marco! 

Pessoas como tu não conseguem deixar isto por muito tempo.  :yb665: 

Espero que voltes rápido porque fazes falta na comunidade. O teu conhecimento e a tua experiência estão muito acima da média, estás no meu top10 de aquariofilistas de Portugal  :Pracima:  

Não deixes de aparecer aos convívios, nem que seja para beber uma "preta" :SbBiere5:   com o Nielsen (ou umas 20)!

Abraço,

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva Marco,

Não te conheço pessoalmente, mas por tudo aquilo que tenho lido nos teus comentários, sei que vais fazer falta à comunidade.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Também sei que a vida não é feita só de Hobbies e que nem sempre é aquilo que nós queremos, mas, se me permites pedir, volta logo que possas :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Desejo-te o melhor Marco e espero que voltas em breve !


abraço,
Roberto

----------


## Luis Rosa

Quando voltares, ainda vais ter um maior por isso não te preocupes  :yb624: 

E sim, este senhor foi a razão pela qual eu tenho um reef, ou tinha  :Coradoeolhos: , pois esta vida de universidade não dá com nada. Mas em breve também eu quero uma coisa como a tua o Marco.

E sim, também eu quero ter o meu aquilles  :Smile: 



Cumps e boa sorte

----------

